# How do you store your fabric?



## Guest (Jun 11, 2009)

I'm about to set up my craft room and I'm stuck at how to best store my fabric. Do I put it on acid free cardboard and wrap it like a bolt? Do I lay it flat or like library books?


How do you store your fabric?


----------



## tryskal (Jun 7, 2008)

This may not be the best way to store it. But it has worked for me.

I keep my fabric in big 2 gallon ziplock bags. Each bag hold a different color. I don't have a lot of fabric right now. I don't have a dedicated craft room so I have had to keep my purchases in check.


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

I have some on bolts - stacked up like at the fabric store. I have small pieces folded and on shelves. I have some in tubs - separated by type of fabric. I have some in dresser drawers.... Pretty much, I store it however I can. Mine is all inside under A/C and heat year-round.


----------



## notenoughtime (Aug 13, 2007)

http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=10975468

In my sewing room closet I have 2 of these and a small dresser for material. Except mine were only $10. I have this on the door and have craft stuff and smaller to meduim sewing items that I use freq. But mine is clear so you can see what is in the pockets.

http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=10975467
They really do help me keep organize.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I have a couple of bits on bolts/rolls. some in drawers in a dresser, a lot in plastic sweater boxes on shelves, some out in the open, and some given to me in big plastic bags.

Angie


----------



## UUmom2many (Apr 21, 2009)

I have some cubicals from target which are basically just 1cu ft shelves in a frame with folded fabric stacked by color. I have some three drawer shallow stackable rolling carts that have pieces at least as big as a FQ or so but not big enough for the shelves folded and stacked upright (like think of a recipe card box) and grouped by line or color. 

I have a closet with larger pieces like quilt backings and battings that are too unruly to house on the shelves as these are many many yards long of thick fabric. I also have a few shelves in there for larger pieces or specality pieces (suedes, brocades etc.) I have a shelf above my sewing desk with three drawer stacking plastic organizers that house buttons, zippers, trims etc. and next to those (and on top) are bolts of fabrics. lms if i can get a photo of it in the am.


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

I have fabric stored on bolts that stand upright in a bookshelf type thing. And a hanging shoe rack that holds the small pieces (1yd ish) and scraps...I roll them up insteadof folding...they don't get those nasty FOLD MARKS that you have to iron out :grump:









The larger one like Notenoughtime uses would work well for that, too.

Larger pieces I try to put on bolts, but if not, they go flat on the shelves...by type of material...light weight cotton/heavier cottons/upholstery/lt weight wool/heavier wools/etc.

A lot of the upholstery material is in clear tubs tho. Type is written on the outside


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I use sweater boxes, those plastic boxes with a lid. This way, I can stack them. I have a lot of fabric and a sort it by color, except Christmas which has it's own box. I also have larger bins for UFO's. I have in floor heat, so tend not to have to worry about mold. The boxes keep the fabric dust free and orderly- until I sort through it.

I know one woman who puts her fabric on bolts and has one wall of her sewing room set up like a quilt store. I am jealous.


----------



## Shepherd (Jan 23, 2005)

Mine is stored by coordinating colors, folded and stacked inside a set of cabinets.

Then I have more fabric stored in a 2nd bedroom in tubs and there's one bolt of microfleece I ordered for quilts, wrapped in plastic.

I wish I had a larger house for all this. LOL.


----------



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

mine is stored on the top shelf of my closet. I don't have much though.


----------



## pinemead (Jan 18, 2003)

Mine is everywhere, stored in every possible way - bags, boxes, plastic totes, out in the open - it's just EVERYWHERE, but I'm working on it. If I could get it to stop reproducing at night I'd be able to keep up!


----------



## jad44 (Apr 10, 2008)

I came onto Avon boxes, and have sorted all my fabric according to solids, prints, florals, by color and store them in there - I also have an old huge book case where I can put these boxes with the description written on the box, so when I need anything, just go to the box I need - so much easier than pulling our something from the bottom of a pile, which I did for a long time - till Avon boxes came to be. 

Likewise, I keep all my Christmas fabric in one big tote - so that is a big plastic bin with snap on lid - have not had mold problems or moisture build up or???


----------



## westbrook (May 10, 2002)

I use http://www.extrapackaging.com/vinylplasticholder/albums.htm business card older sheet protectors...

BC-888 Business Card Holder:

â¢ Holds 20 Business Cards back to back!
â¢ Clearly see each card in its own pocket.
â¢ 3 Hole punched to fit standard binders.

I use business cards that I have had printed up.. but you can use business cards you have picked up from businesses, just write on the back.

my cards have the information I need and I use both sides.

one of the things I do is fill out the card, cut a swatch of fabric and place int he card slot. On the card is TOTE: and the number.

it doesn't matter how I organize the fabric in the business card holders, by color or fabric, what matters is I make sure I have the tote number on the card.

I am able to go through my books of fabric swatches and pull the fabric from the totes. I have over two hundred totes of fabric and this works best for me.


fabric type.......................tote..................
care........................................................
yards..........................

are the most important bits of information.

here is another idea... may take a bit to download but oh so pretty! and if you can wait and get to the bottom, there are instructions on how to fold fabric! http://thehappyzombie.com/blog/?cat=20

to a short version of just folding http://www.thehappyzombie.com/blog/?p=124


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

Mine is pretty much everywhere...I have some trunks/baskets w/lids...organized by color & amt. I don't leave much out b/c of fading. I have a friend that has organized her's into a filing cabinet and I'm thinking about that.


----------



## pourfolkes (Jul 1, 2005)

Very cool, Westbrook! I think I will try that!


----------



## daisybell (Jul 13, 2007)

pinemead said:


> Mine is everywhere, stored in every possible way - bags, boxes, plastic totes, out in the open - it's just EVERYWHERE, but I'm working on it. If I could get it to stop reproducing at night I'd be able to keep up!


This sounds like me. It is everywhere. One of these days, I hope to get it organized but then I probably won't be able to find anything.


----------

